# An Italian question



## kiwiana (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi all. I am not an expat but a kiwi who wants to come to Italy for an extended holiday next year. The plan is to crate up and ship a vintage Ducati and take it touring. I am really after any info I can get regarding on road requirements for a vehicle that is not staying in the country for more than three months. Thank you:lane:


----------



## gogero (Sep 21, 2011)

It seem a long plan, hope you everything is great when you arrived here.


----------



## gogero (Sep 21, 2011)

More than 3 moths, you really need prepare more instrument and guide. Anyway, you can search more information.


----------



## kiwiana (Sep 19, 2011)

gogero said:


> More than 3 moths, you really need prepare more instrument and guide. Anyway, you can search more information.


thank you gogero...i am looking everywhere for all the information i can get.


----------

